# River Beaches - Oliveira



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a useful place to look up river beaches on the internet? So far it looks like seeing what you can find when we're there and word of mouth. We're moving into the Oliveira do Hospital region so looking for some good ones near there, well known and off the beaten track. I just wanted to do some searching while we're waiting to move!
Thanks
Pam

p.s also if you know of any other good stuff to do round that area would be great to know.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, this site lists river beaches (Praias Fluviais).

Some really beautiful places to visit 

Loading...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Each Camara website normally has them listed, this OdH's Câmara Municipal de Oliveira do Hospital
for other Camaras just replace oliveiradohospital with their name between - & .


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Try <HERE>


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

